# Another 5.2 Billion Obama green money wasted



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Another 5.2 million Obama green money wasted*

Another 5.2 million dollar give away to Obamas supporters wasted . A grant not a loan. pocket then shut it all down . Funny no strike that sad part freeing up private companies would have done it with no taxpayer grants. Plus over 16 million form the state, million from others and investors. The clown in charge is back teaching and the rest looking for a new sucker to pay for their party bills.
Get this, can't make it up folks.

"In January, the company was named "the North American Company of the Year Award" at the annual Cleantech Forum in San Francisco, "

Another taxpayer-funded energy company files for bankruptcy | Fox News

Mod please fix the title to millions not billion


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I looked at Aquion saltwater batteries and know a few people online who bought them. They use salt water in the batteries instead of acid, are very expensive, bulky, and just not what most R/E users are looking for. No wonder they are bankrupt.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You do realize when you take federal money, you are subject to lots of audits and punishment is quite sever especially if Fraud is found....
4 years later and Sandy "Victims" are getting busted and sentenced, rightfully so.
Hope someones balls get loped off here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> You do realize when you take federal money, you are subject to lots of audits and punishment is quite sever especially if Fraud is found....
> 4 years later and Sandy "Victims" are getting busted and sentenced, rightfully so.
> Hope someones balls get loped off here.
> View attachment 41401


 Not this bunch they were anointed by Obama they walk away with all they stuff in their pocket . Just like every the other phony green companies have done.
The crook at the head of it back at the University


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Not this bunch they were anointed by Obama they walk away with all they stuff in their pocket . Just like every the other phony green companies have done.
> The crook at the head of it back at the University


BUT now we have Trump to look in to it....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They need to make a few heads roll here, and then others may fall in line and do right.....maybe...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> BUT now we have Trump to look in to it....


 Not really we have the same court system. So far Trump has gotten no where with them. Obama and those he has protected will not see a day in jail.
They should. Most Americans will not even hear about this scam.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Please Lord, 

This freakin' nonsense has to stop...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

These scumbags really need to go to trial, found guilty. then hanged in public.

I remember a case where this guy screwed the government out of tens of millions, got six years, did four.

When he walked, he went with the money, left the country a rich man.

Executing the white collar crooks might make them think twice, if not, short term room and board.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All these failed alternative energy companies have big time political connections directly or indirectly kicking back money to those that helped get them the funds. So many are in on it that the establishment will be doing everything possible to stop, halt prevent investigation and or prosecution of alleged crimes f fraud with taxpayer money.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Named "North American Company of the Year" in Jan....less than 2 months later...Bankruptcy...Wow they are really brilliant...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They delayed the filing so it would not happen on Obama's watch. They knew full well it was the only option. The cow had been milked nothing left to steal. The brains behind the idea had already arranged a nice easy pay check ahead of time. What should be done is someone with out an Obama agenda go in there and go over every dime every deal they made. Then turn it over for grand jury.


----------

